# Ideal Yellow 77 Plus = ****



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

this stuff is garbage. i used it thursday to pull some cables. i come back monday and its dried into a thick residue that i cant get off the wire. now im trying to label my wires and the damn labels dont even stick and its getting all over my hands. it says on it "leaves no residue" yea sure...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"Whale cum", you need to clean it up before it dries.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We ran out of lube on a job once. There was a drug store down the street so we bought some baby powder. Worked surprisingly well and made the wire smell nice too.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I can't pick a single favorite for all situations. Sometimes the yellow is the best, and that residue inside the pipe is helpful. Sometimes the blue is so slick I can't believe it. The clear stuff is never a mess and way better than no lube at all. 

Talc sounds like a good improvised lube. I am hesitant to try makeshift lubes though. I have used dish soap and it works, but when it dries, it dries way too hard, you might never get that cable back out.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Even when the 77+ has "dried" it still wipes off with a few passes of a clean rag. 
If someone working for me walked away without wiping down the exposed conductors after a pull using any type of lube, he would get a talking to.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody ever use powdered soapstone?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Even when the 77+ has "dried" it still wipes off with a few passes of a clean rag.
> If someone working for me walked away without wiping down the exposed conductors after a pull using any type of lube, he would get a talking to.



usually we use the clear one and it dries withput needing any clean up. i was here for 20 minutes trying to clean off the Yellow 77 with water and dry towels. still leaves a residue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> this stuff is garbage. i used it thursday to pull some cables. i come back monday and its dried into a thick residue that i cant get off the wire. now im trying to label my wires and the damn labels dont even stick and its getting all over my hands. it says on it "leaves no residue" yea sure...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tell you what, try a bottle of Gardner bender yellow colored pulling lube and you will instantly start praising Ideal yellow 77 , and........ you will have an opportunity to start another thread about which lube is truly the worthless one.......


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Polywater is better. Just don't get it on the floor, unless you have elbow pads.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

chknkatsu said:


> usually we use the clear one and it dries withput needing any clean up. i was here for 20 minutes trying to clean off the Yellow 77 with water and dry towels. still leaves a residue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the "clear" lubes I have used, required the conductors to be wiped down if you are using adhesive wire labels.

The 77 wipes right off if you do it when you finish the pull and and it sticks to the conductors better for long pulls than many of the other products.

I do know that you can use it for conductors where numbers or other printing has been added to the conductors...for example "quck-pull" bundled conductors with numbers. The wax based Yellow 77 takes the numbers off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seen the results of improvised lubes, like an oil residue soaked in thru the clear jacket leaving a black substance covering the rating on the conductor, lube that dried like glue making wire replacement a knuckle buster, and lubed that dripped out of a top side conduit and all over the nice GFI main breaker.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I used powdered soapstone when I pulled the mains from Niagara to the Union Carbide plant in the 1890s...

I haven't put 77+ on a wire since the clear stuff came out. I didn't even know that slop was still made.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I used powdered soapstone when I pulled the mains from Niagara to the Union Carbide plant in the 1890s...
> 
> I haven't put 77+ on a wire since the clear stuff came out. I didn't even know that slop was still made.


It is still specified to be used for wire pulls on any Hawaii State Dept. of Transportation job - Airports, highways, and harbors. We just ignored that one though, figuring it was an old spec and the consulting engineers had no idea what they were specifying in the first place....


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

No wire lube is universal. Yellow 77 is for long pulls because it clings to the wire, "smurf cum" (the blue stuff) is best for short pulls that are near 360 degrees. Aqua gel is for cold weather outdoor pulls. You need multiple type of lube just like you need more than one type of wire.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I used powdered soapstone when I pulled the mains from Niagara to the Union Carbide plant in the 1890s...
> 
> I haven't put 77+ on a wire since the clear stuff came out. I didn't even know that slop was still made.


There was electricity in 1890? 
Even more amazing is how old you might be! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

splatz said:


> I can't pick a single favorite for all situations. Sometimes the yellow is the best, and that residue inside the pipe is helpful. Sometimes the blue is so slick I can't believe it. The clear stuff is never a mess and way better than no lube at all.
> 
> Talc sounds like a good improvised lube. I am hesitant to try makeshift lubes though. I have used dish soap and it works, but when it dries, it dries way too hard, you might never get that cable back out.


 
HAHA!! Lord yes! I have wondered the same about that stuff! 

We once had to use an ingersoll-rand air compressor on a long pull, we poured a bunch of poly-water in the conduit, then used compressed air to umm distribute the poly-water down the entire length of the run. Well, as we were watching and waiting on the other end..looking down into the manhole, waiting to see if any would actually make it that far...welp lets just say it DID...when it did, if Godzilla ever blew his load, i think it would look just like what we saw..:laughing:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> I used powdered soapstone when I pulled the mains from Niagara to the Union Carbide plant in the 1890s...


Were you on this job? I thought you sounded familiar. 

https://books.google.com/books?id=eEw_AQAAMAAJ&pg=PA70&lpg=PA70


----------

